# Nvidia GeForce RTX 2060: Testanalysen und Kaufberatung



## AntonioFunes (25. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nvidia GeForce RTX 2060: Testanalysen und Kaufberatung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Nvidia GeForce RTX 2060: Testanalysen und Kaufberatung*


----------



## shaboo (25. Januar 2019)

Die Sätze "Denn nur sechs Gigabyte RAM für eine derart starke Grafikkarte halten wir für zu wenig." und "Den Preis der RTX 2060 halten wir ... für absolut gerechtfertigt." passen nicht wirklich gut zusammen, findet ihr nicht auch?

Wer nicht gerade zum allerbilligsten der verfügbaren Modelle greift - und dafür gibt es meist gute Gründe - ist mit runden 400 Euro dabei (und es geht auch noch deutlich teurer). 8 GB braucht die Karte damit nicht nur, damit der Speicher mit den restlichen Performancedaten mithalten kann, sondern auch deshalb, um den fetten Aufpreis gegenüber der 1060 zu rechtfertigen.

Würde diese Karte entweder über 8 GB Speicher verfügen oder nicht mehr als 300 Euro kosten, könnte man in der Tat von einem "absolut gerechtfertigten" Preis sprechen, aber auch nur genau dann. So, wie die Dinge tatsächlich liegen, ist die Karte schlicht unausgewogen, zu teuer und über einen Zeitraum von mehr als 12 Monaten wenig zukunftstauglich. Da reicht schon ein Blick auf die jüngst bekannt gewordenen Systemanforderungen des neuen Metro-Titels, um das klar vor Augen geführt zu bekommen ...


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Januar 2019)

Also lieber zur GF 1070 (ti) mit 8GB greifen ...

Was mich immer ein wenig nervt ist die Preiseinschätzung. Früher war eine neue Generation nach zwei Jahren 100 Prozent schneller und kostete das gleiche. Heute kriegt man 60 Prozent mehr zahlt aber auch diese 60 Prozent extra.


----------



## AntonioFunes (26. Januar 2019)

shaboo schrieb:


> Die Sätze "Denn nur sechs Gigabyte RAM für eine derart starke Grafikkarte halten wir für zu wenig." und "Den Preis der RTX 2060 halten wir ... für absolut gerechtfertigt." passen nicht wirklich gut zusammen, findet ihr nicht auch?


 Nein, der Preis ist aus unserer Sicht deswegen gerechtfertigt, da sie nunmal eine zum Preisaufschlag genau passende Mehrleistung bringt. Aber trotzdem habe ich den Punkt mit dem RAM ganz klar als Kritikpunkt gekennzeichnet. Das heißt aber ja nicht, dass sie plötzlich ihr Geld überhaupt nicht mehr wert ist. 

Es stellt sich dabei sowieso die Frage, ob in absehbarer Zeit ein Spiel auf den Markt kommt, bei dem unter Full-HD oder WQHD, wofür die Karte ja gedacht ist, die Leistung nennenswert schlechter wäre, nur weil die 2060 zwei GB "zu wenig" RAM hat. Wen jetzt die GTX 1070 oder 1070 Ti nachweisbar bei einigen Games doch schneller wäre als die RTX 2060 und man dies auf das RAM zurückführen könnte, würde es ein bisschen anderes aussehen. 

Inbesondere mit einem Blick auf die aktuelle Leistung in Spielen ist die 2060 nun mal "trotz" ihrer 6GB RAM bei der Leistung sehr stark, liegt relativ nahe an einer GTX 1080 / RTX 2070, und der Preis geht  aus diesem Grund daher völlig in Ordnung mit einem Abzug bei der B-Note wegen des RAMs. Da es ja sein KÖNNTE, dass in 1-2 Jahren die RTX 2060 ein Game mal wirklich bei nur 6GB einen Detailmodus nicht mehr gut darstellen kann, kritisieren wir ja auch die RAM-Menge. Allerdings ist selbst dann die Frage, ob die RTX 2060, wenn sie 8GB hätte, die Detailstufe, die mehr als 6GB VRAM verlangt, packen würde. 

Nehmen wir ein ausgeachtes Beispiel: es kann gut sein, dass DER Detailmodus des Spiels, der 8GB verlangt, von der RXT 2060 sowieso nur mit 30-40 FPS dargestellt werden kann, selbst wenn sie 16GB hätte. Dann wird diesen Modus eh niemand spielen, sondern eine Stufe runtergehen, wo wiederm die 6GB-RAM dann kein Nachteil mehr sind. Es könnte aber auch sein, dass ein Spiel schon bei mittleren Details mit 8GB zb 20% schneller läuft als mit 6GB - das kann man aber aktuell noch nicht wissen bzw. so einen Fall gibt es bisher noch nicht,




> Wer nicht gerade zum allerbilligsten der verfügbaren Modelle greift - und dafür gibt es meist gute Gründe - ist mit runden 400 Euro dabei (und es geht auch noch deutlich teurer). 8 GB braucht die Karte damit nicht nur, damit der Speicher mit den restlichen Performancedaten mithalten kann, sondern auch deshalb, um den fetten Aufpreis gegenüber der 1060 zu rechtfertigen.


 Das finde ich nicht, dass eine Karte nur weil sie teurer ist unbedingt mehr RAM braucht und direkt nicht mehr als "ist ihr Geld wert" eingeordet werden darf, wenn sie das RAM nicht bietet. Die 2060 ist aktuell 60% schneller, kostet 60%  mehr als die GTX 1060 - der Preisaufschlag entspricht also genau dem, was man als Vorteil bekommt. Falls in der Zukunft ein Spiel wirklich bei nur 6GB nachweisbar langsamer läuft als mit einer normalerweise gleichstarken Karte, die aber 8GB nutzt, würde das ja zudem auch für die GTX 1060 gelten, d.h. der Leistungsvorteil bleibt auch dann auf Niveau des Preisaufschlags.

Worüber man eher reden könnte wäre der Vergleich zu einer GTX 1070, bei der aber die Frage ist, wie lange es sie noch im Handel gibt.

Der Speed des RAMs kann übrigens auch viel ausgleichen, was man bei den ersten Karten mit HBM bei AMD gesehen hat, die trotz nur 4GB keine Probleme bei Games in den Detailstufen hatten, die eigentlich mehr als 4GB forderten. Auch deswegen kann es gut sein, dass die RTX 2060 ihren Vorsprung zur GTX1070 hält, selbst wenn ein Spiel _eigentlich _mehr als 6GB empfiehlt.



> Würde diese Karte entweder über 8 GB Speicher verfügen oder nicht mehr als 300 Euro kosten, könnte man in der Tat von einem "absolut gerechtfertigten" Preis sprechen, aber auch nur genau dann.


  Das ist aber ein ganz schöner Anspruch. 60% Mehrleistung als eine GTX 1060, ca. 50% mehr als eine RX 590 mit 8GB - und dann soll die keine 300 Euro kosten? 2GB RAM mehr oder weniger machen doch keine 150€ aus...  



> So, wie die Dinge tatsächlich liegen, ist die Karte schlicht unausgewogen, zu teuer und über einen Zeitraum von mehr als 12 Monaten wenig zukunftstauglich. Da reicht schon ein Blick auf die jüngst bekannt gewordenen Systemanforderungen des neuen Metro-Titels, um das klar vor Augen geführt zu bekommen ...


 Das wird sich noch zeigen, ob man mit der Karte dann wirklich nur wegen des RAMs Abstriche in Kauf nehmen muss. Denn die Anforderungen sind oft ein Mix aus Eckdaten, die man empfiehlt. Es kann sein, dass DANN 8GB für hohe Details Pflcht sind, wenn man noch eine Pascal-Karte hat, eine Turing-Karte aber auch mit 6GB keinerlei Probleme haben wird. 

Die Angaben der Publisher sind nämlich eben oft vage - für Metro Exodus wird ja eine RTX 2060 für hohe Details empfohlen, aber im gleiche Zuge 8GB VRAM - das wäre ein Widerspruch, FALLS die wirklich meinen "8GB Minimum, Basta!" - aber die Angaben sprechen eher dafür, dass es nicht 8GB sein MÜSSEN, sondern es soll ein Anhaltspunkt sein, falls man eine Grafikkarte hat, die nicht erwähnt wurde. Für maximale Details könnten 8GB wirklich ein Muss sein - aber das würde die RTX 2060 eben selbst mit doppelt so viel RAM nicht mehr packen, weil dafür sowieso mind eine RTX 2070 nötig ist.


Aber alles in allem finde ich es super, wenn man sich seine eigene "Wertung" überegt und nicht blind nur ein Kurzfazit als Kaufanleitung nimmt - daher versuche ich auch, alle Aspekte mit reinzuschreiben, so dass man sich auch ein eigenes Bild machen kann. Denn vielleicht ist für DICH die RTX 2060 halt wirklich aus Deiner Sicht ein absoluter Fehlkauf, weil Du sicher bist, dass du noch während der Nutzungszeit der Karte zwingend mehr als 6GB brauchst. Dann ist das auch völlig ok so. 

Übrigens: AKTUELL wäre eine GTX 1070 Ti übrigens noch eine bessere Wahl, solange die noch zu haben ist, da es 2-3 Modelle grad auch unter 400€ gibt - zum Redaktionschluss kostete die aber über 400€, das konnte also nicht in den Artikel mit eingehen.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Januar 2019)

Wie ich bereits anführte: "Früher war eine neue Generation nach zwei Jahren 100 Prozent schneller und kostete das gleiche. Heute kriegt man 60 Prozent mehr zahlt aber auch diese 60 Prozent extra."

Halte ich für keine gute Entwicklung, vor allem da dies seit zwei Generationen geschieht und die Grafikkartenpreise inzwischen teilweise absurd sind.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits anführte: "Früher war eine neue Generation nach zwei Jahren 100 Prozent schneller und kostete das gleiche. Heute kriegt man 60 Prozent mehr zahlt aber auch diese 60 Prozent extra."


Hast du da mal ein Beispiel, das nicht 15-20 Jahre alt ist? Denn normalerweise sind bei modernen Grafikkarten bei Release einer neuen Generation die DANN aktuellen Preise der abzulösenden Generation meist so, dass du eben nicht nennenswert mehr Leistung fürs gleiche Geld bekommst, wenn du eine neue Karte kaufst, jedenfalls ganz sicher keine 100%, das ist völlig absurd. 

Es gibt ab und an Sonderfälle, zB war die GTX 1070 etwas besser als die GTX 980, die bei Release etwas teurer als die GTX 1070 war - aber erstens war die GTX 980 wiederum schon vorher total überteuert, und zweitens lag auch kein _großer _Unterschied dazwischen. 

Zumindest gilt das IMHO für die Grafikkarten bis zur "Oberklasse" - die jeweilige Top-Karte darf man nicht als Maßstab nehmen, die war schon immer nur das für Freaks und zeigt, was möglich ist, nicht was "üblich" ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Januar 2019)

Was heißt Beispiel? Ich habe in den letzten 15 Jahren immer alle drei Jahre eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft, ich habe immer um die 250 Euro für die obere Mittelklasse gezahlt und sie waren immer weit mehr als doppelt so schnell wie meine vorherige Karte, nach drei Jahren wie gesagt. 

Das ist mit spätestens der GF 1000er Serie aber Geschichte, wohl auch, weil AMD nicht mehr hinterher kam.

Inzwischen liegt die obere Mittelklasse bei etwa 400 Euro, das sind 150 Euro Preisanstieg, so einfach ist die Rechnung.


----------



## shaboo (26. Januar 2019)

AntonioFunes schrieb:


> Die 2060 ist aktuell 60% schneller, kostet 60%  mehr als die GTX 1060 - der Preisaufschlag entspricht also genau dem, was man als Vorteil bekommt.


Wirklich, ich kann dieses Argument nicht mehr hören. Für x% Mehrleistung bei x% Mehrkosten brauche ich weder eine neue Grafikkartengeneration noch ist das das, was man unter "Fortschritt" oder einer vernünftigen Modellpolitik versteht. Wenn Nachfolgeprodukte auch in Zukunft immer proportional zur Leistung teurer werden, verrät einfache Arithmetik, dass das xx50 Modell von Nvidia in wenigen Jahren bei 400 oder 500 Euro anfangen wird. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht? Wie soll das denn bitte auf Dauer funktionieren?

Man muss auch einfach mal das große Bild sehen, d.h. wie sich Preis und Leistung der (Nvidia-)Karten in den vergangenen Jahren so entwickelt haben. Runde 400 Euro für ein Non-Ti-xx60-Modell - findet ihr das echt normal? Wenn man schon den Mining-Boom und die Schwäche von AMD dazu nutzt, ständig in neue Preisregionen vorzustoßen, dann ist das Mindeste, was man erwarten kann, ein angemessener Speicherausbau! Dass NICHT EIN EINZIGES RTX-Modell mehr Speicher verbaut hat als sein Vorgängermodell ist doch ein totaler Witz, und das bei dem vergleichsweise langen Zeitraum, der zwischen den letzten beiden Generationen liegt.

Gab es jemals einen Nvidia-Modellwechsel, bei dem erstens die Speichergröße komplett unverändert blieb und bei dem man zweitens durch die Bank für x% Mehrkosten auch x% Aufpreis abdrücken musste?
Meines Wissens nicht.

Immerhin - und das finde ich wirklich gut - weist ihr darauf hin, dass die 1070Ti insgesamt die bessere 2060 ist. Nur schade, dass man die schon bald ebenso sehr mit der Lupe wird suchen müssen wie die 1080Ti (die bessere 2080).


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was heißt Beispiel? Ich habe in den letzten 15 Jahren immer alle drei Jahre eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft, ich habe immer um die 250 Euro für die obere Mittelklasse gezahlt und sie waren immer weit mehr als doppelt so schnell wie meine vorherige Karte, nach drei Jahren wie gesagt.


 Dann nenn mal bitte ein Beispiel, oder hast Du Gedächtnislücken und kennst Deine Karten nicht mehr? ^^  Die zB GTX 1060 war zB schon mal nicht doppelt so schnell wie die GTX 970, geschweige denn "weit mehr als doppelt so schnell". Die GX 970 war auch nicht doppelt so schnell wie die GTX 770 oder 780. Die GTX 770 war auch nicht doppelt so schnell wie die GTX 670. Also was genau meinst du?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2019)

shaboo schrieb:


> Wirklich, ich kann dieses Argument nicht mehr hören. Für x% Mehrleistung bei x% Mehrkosten brauche ich weder eine neue Grafikkartengeneration noch ist das das, was man unter "Fortschritt" oder einer vernünftigen Modellpolitik versteht. Wenn Nachfolgeprodukte auch in Zukunft immer proportional zur Leistung teurer werden, verrät einfache Arithmetik, dass das xx50 Modell von Nvidia in wenigen Jahren bei 400 oder 500 Euro anfangen wird. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht? Wie soll das denn bitte auf Dauer funktionieren?


 Du weißt aber schon, dass es um den Vergleich der AKTUELLEN Preise geht? Denn Bei Release kostet die GTX 1060 auch eher 300-320€. Du kannst aber nicht ernsthaft erwarten, dass eine neue Karte auf den Markt kommt und zum gleichen Preis wie AKTUELL eine andere Karte dann mal eben 50-60% mehr Leistung hat, das ist ehrlich gesagt Blödsinn. Es wäre zwar schön, aber es ist einfach nur utopisch. 

Wenn Du jetzt eine neue Karte suchst und überlegst, was du ausgeben kannst und was Du für eine Leistung wünschst, dann hast du eben mit der RTX 2060 zB 100 FPS, mit der GTX 1060 nur 60 FPS. Wie die Karten am Ende heißen und wie alt die sind, ist doch dabei scheißegal. Würde die RTX 2060 nicht so heißen, sondern zB GTX 1070 Ti Special Edition und 350-400€ kostet, würdest Du vermutlich rein gar nichts kritisieren, oder? ^^  



> Man muss auch einfach mal das große Bild sehen, d.h. wie sich Preis und Leistung der (Nvidia-)Karten in den vergangenen Jahren so entwickelt haben. Runde 400 Euro für ein Non-Ti-xx60-Modell


 Du machst den Fehler, den Namen als "Preisklasse" zu sehen. Die RTX 2060 leistet aber eben mehr als das, was "nur" Mitteklasse ist. Ich denke, das versucht der Artikel auch zu erklären, aber vlt ist der Gedankengang zu kompliziert...  Eigentlich hätte Nvidia die RTX 2070 eher 2070 Ti nennen sollen und die RTX 2060 dann eben RTX 2070, dann würde es Dir nicht "falsch" vorkommen. 



> Immerhin - und das finde ich wirklich gut - weist ihr darauf hin, dass die 1070Ti insgesamt die bessere 2060 ist. Nur schade, dass man die schon bald ebenso sehr mit der Lupe wird suchen müssen wie die 1080Ti (die bessere 2080).


 Ich vermute, dass es eben deswegen nicht so stark thematisiert wurde. Denn man muss davon ausgehen, dass die 1070 Ti bald weg ist und dann eben sowieso nur die RTX 2060 zwischen 300 und 450 Euro hat, neben den AMD_Vega-Karten.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann nenn mal bitte ein Beispiel, oder hast Du Gedächtnislücken und kennst Deine Karten nicht mehr? ^^  Die zB GTX 1060 war zB schon mal nicht doppelt so schnell wie die GTX 970, geschweige denn "weit mehr als doppelt so schnell". Die GX 970 war auch nicht doppelt so schnell wie die GTX 770 oder 780. Die GTX 770 war auch nicht doppelt so schnell wie die GTX 670. Also was genau meinst du?


Du verschiebst ja auch hier die Nummerierung, die Reihenfolge ist 960, 1060 und 2060. Dass man das durcheinander bringt liegt ja gerade auch mit an der Preissteigerung.

Ich hatte vor meiner 1070ti eine Radeon 380 und vor der eine (gewonnene) 6770 und vor der eine Radeon 4870. Gerade die Zeit bei der Radeon 4870 zeigt wunderbar die hervorragende Leistung zu Preisen um 250 Euro. Das Pendant wäre heute tatsächlich nämlich eine GF 1070 bzw. eben sogar 2070. 

Du musst aufhören dir die aktuelle Marktsituation so schön zu reden. Die Hardwarepreise sind einfach gestiegen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du verschiebst ja auch hier die Nummerierung, die Reihenfolge ist 960, 1060 und 2060. Dass man das durcheinander bringt liegt ja gerade auch mit an der Preissteigerung.


 Du raffst es einfach nicht. Nimm bitte nicht die NAMEN der Karten als Maßstab, das ist ein Riesenfehler. Ich hab die Modelle genannt, die in etwa gleich viel kosteten, als die neue Generation rauskam. Darum ging es, und das ist doch auch das Wichtige. Die Namen sind Schall und Rauch - die Frage ist eher, was man für Geld für eine Leistung bekommt, wenn eine neue Generation kommt. Wenn die neue zB GTX oder RTX  3050 etwas schneller als eine RTX 2080 ist und die RTX 2080 zu dem Zeitpunkt noch 500€ kostet, dann darf die 3030 doch logischerweise auch 500€ kosten (sofern AMD nicht für nur 400€ die gleiche Leistung bietet) - die muss doch aber nicht maximal 150€ kosten, nur weil deren Name auf x50 endet...  

Du solltest ganz einfach OHNE Beachtung des Namens die Leistung und den dafür "geforderten" Preis nehmen.  Scheiß doch auf die Namen, bitte... das macht keinen Sinn. 



> Ich hatte vor meiner 1070ti eine Radeon 380 und vor der eine (gewonnene) 6770 und vor der eine Radeon 4870. Gerade die Zeit bei der Radeon 4870 zeigt wunderbar die hervorragende Leistung zu Preisen um 250 Euro.


 Wo hast DU denn bitte eine 1070 Ti für 250€ bekommen? ^^   Nirgends, ganz sicher. D.h. die 1070 Ti vs 380 ist schon mal raus aus Deiner Behauptung, dass du für 250€ nach einer Generation die doppelte Leistung bekommt. Die GTX 1070 Ti ist vlt 80% schneller als eine R9 380, kostete aber 100 pro auch eher mind. 400€ und keine 250€, das kannst du mir nicht erzählen. Außer du hattest IRRES Glück und einen Preisfehler nutzen können. 

Dann die Radeon 380 vs 6770: da liegen 4 Jahre sowie 2-3 Generationen dazwischen (je nach dem, wie man den Unterschied zwischen der 200er und 300er bewertet), insofern ist der Vergleich auch schon mal falsch, weil du ja von nur einer Generation sprachst, nach der man angeblich die doppelte Leistung zum gleiche Preis bekommt. Hinzu kommt: die 6770 kostete zu keinem Zeitpunkt 250€, sondern das war eine Einsteigerkarte für deutlich unter 150€. Auch da also gaaaanz far away von Deiner Behauptung.

Und nebenbei: die 6770 nun wirklich alles andere als doppelt so schnell wie eine 4870, im Gegenteil: sie ist sogar langsamer. Deswegen kostete sie ja auch keine 150€. Wenn Du die gewonnen hast und damit Deine 4870 ersetzt hast, dann  war das entweder ein ziemlicher bescheuerter Wechsel, oder du vertust dich da total mit den Modellen. Oder aber Das RAM der 4870 war zu wenig, das wäre vlt. ein guter Grund zum Wechsel gewesen.  




> Du musst aufhören dir die aktuelle Marktsituation so schön zu reden. Die Hardwarepreise sind einfach gestiegen.


 Du weißt aber schon, dass die GTX 1070 bei Release noch 500€ kostete? 

Zudem geht es doch gar nicht um die "aktuelle Marktsituation" - die bezeichne ich doch gar nicht als super. Es geht nur um die Frage was man aktuell für sein Geld bekommt und wie sich DA die RXT 2060 dann einsortiert. Und wenn du mehr als eine GTX 1060 oder 1070 willst, von der Leistung her, dann finde ich, dass die RTX 2060 oder eine GTX 1070 Ti eine gute Wahl wäre. Solange es noch die 1070 oder 1070 Ti gibt, würde ich eher die nehmen, und zwar wegen des RAMs. Aber die wird es nicht mehr lange geben, und daher meine ich, dass die 2060 für 350-370€ auch das bringt, was man von dem Preis erwarten kann, nämlich problemlos maximale Details bei Full-HD mit 60FPS+ und bei den meisten Games auch in WQHD. In den nächsten Wochen sinken die Preise sicher noch, wie es bei der RTX 2070 und 2080 ja auch der Fall war.
.
Vor ein paar Jahren war das alles IMHO auch nicht anders, da reichte ne Karte für 250-300€ für "hohe" Details bei bis 60FPS und Full-HD, aber bei max mit mind 60 FPS oder WQHD wurde es schon kritisch, und man brauchte eher ne Karte für 350-400€. Nur der Name "2060" verwirrt halt. weil eine x60-Karte klassicherweise eher keinen 300€, oft sogar keine 200€ kostete. Das sollte man aber ausblenden, ich finde Namen bei Grafikarten totale Nebensache. Einfach schauen, was eine Karte leistet, und gut ist. Das habe ich auch immer gemacht, ich habe meistens zwischen 200-300€ zugeschlagen, egal ob die Karte nun innerhalb ihrer Generation die 2., 4. oder 6.-beste Karte ist und dementsprechend ihren Namen bekommt. Meine letzten Karten waren Radeon eine 4870, 6870 und R9 290. Bei der R9 290 zB hätte man vom Namen her an sich eher 500€ erwarten könne, weil es die zweitbeste Karte der AMD-Generation war. Aber die war halt so "schwach", dass ein Preis unter 300€ angemessen war - und nun gibt es eben eine Nvidia x60-Karte, die wiederum so stark ist, dass ein Preis unter 300€ der Wahnsinn im positivem Sinne wäre, 350€ aber einfach nur "jo, passt.", nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 


Und ein Punkt noch: gerade vor der RX 500-Serie war AMD sowieso oft viel günstiger als Nvidia - d.h. AMD in den Vergleich reinzubringen wäre nicht okay, denn ich denke, es geht doch hier Nvidia bei der "Kritik". Die GTX 970 zB war auch schon überteuert, wenn man einen Blick auf AMD warf mit der R9 290, die ich auch gekauft habe. Nvidia war schon immer bei Preis-Leistung oft nicht so dolle - nur ist es AKTUELL wegen der Schwäche von AMD über 300€ eben so, dass die RTX 2060 meiner Meinung nach ein gutes PL-Verhältnis hat, sofern es keine 1070 Ti mehr gibt. Wenn ich höre, dass die Karte nun mal mehr als 50% mehr FPS als eine GTX 1060 bringt, dann gebe ICH durchaus gerne 120-150€ mehr dafür aus, wenn ich so eine Leistung haben will. Noch besser wäre es natürlich, wenn die nur 300€ kosten würde - das ist doch klar. Dann wäre das Urteil halt "super Karte für den Preis!" - so, wie es jetzt ist, lautet es eben nur "sie ist ihren Preis wert" (mit dem Hintergedanken, was man sonst noch so bekommen kann) - that's all.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Januar 2019)

Das ist deine Ansicht, ist mir bekannt, ich habe eben eine völlig andere und die kannst du mir nicht nehmen. Die 2060 ist der Nachfolger der 1060 ist der Nachfolger der 960, wäre das nicht so wären die Bezeichnungen anders. Alles andere ist Selbstbetrug. 

Außerdem musst du dir nicht irgendwelche Dinge hindrehen, ich schrieb eine Radeon 4870 ist das damalige Äquivalent zur GF 1070 respektive sogar 2070 und die hat eben nur 250 gekostet während die neuen Karten 400 und sogar 500 Euro und mehr kosten. 
Ergo: Eine enorme Preissteigerung. Da gibt es KEINE Diskussion, das sieht ein Blinder mit dem Krückstock, außer natürlich man versucht sich da alles schön zu reden und zurecht zu drehen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist deine Ansicht, ist mir bekannt, ich habe eben eine völlig andere und die kannst du mir nicht nehmen. Die 2060 ist der Nachfolger der 1060 ist der Nachfolger der 960, wäre das nicht so wären die Bezeichnungen anders. Alles andere ist Selbstbetrug.


 Wenn du das so siehst, kann man Dir leider echt nicht helfen. Die Namen sagen eben nur aus, wie die Karten innerhalb ihrer Generation einzuordnen sind -  mehr nicht. Das sind keine Preisklassen. Und da die neue Generation ja nie schlechter als die alte ist, ist es halt meistens so, dass die neue x70 ungefähr der alten x80 entspricht, die neue x60 ungefähr der alten x70 usw. - aber das muss nicht immer so sein. 

Was aber an sich immer so ist: die neuen Karten kosten in etwa das, was eine gleichgute Karte bei Release der neuen Karten kostet - das ist doch bei der 2060 gegeben, oder nicht? Kein Mensch mit Verstand kann bei der Leistung erwarten, dass sie nur 220€ kostet, nur weil die 1060 grad ab 220 Euro zu haben ist - das wäre superdupi und würde zu Jubelfeiern führen, aber erwarten kann man das nicht, das wäre grotesk.

Es kann schließlich auch im umgekehrten Fall mal abweichen. Die AMD 6770, die Du ja nanntest, war dafür, dass sie eine 770-Karte ist, ziemlich schwach. Aber deswegen kostete die eben auch viel weniger.  Oder die RX 580 und 590: vom Namen her an sich 600€-Karten, aber weil die eben nicht so stark sind, kosten die 200 und 280 Euro. Wären die so stark wie eine GTX 1080, würden sie 400-500€ kosten - bei gleichem Namen. Daher sollte man die Namen eben nicht als Maßstab nehmen.

Nvdia hätte sich vlt GANZ andere Namen für die neuen Karten ausdenken sollen, so wie AMD mit Vega - dann gäb es von Leuten wie Dir viel weniger zu meckern. Dann gäb es zB eine GTX Rayman 24, 26, 28 und 29, und die 24 wäre die RTX 2060, leistet für 350€ ca 60% mehr als eine GTX 1060, und die meisten würden sagen "der Preis ist okay, aber die Karte sollte mehr RAM haben" - mehr nicht, weil es eben keinen dämlichen Vergleich mehr anhand der beiden Endziffern des Namens geben würde.




> Außerdem musst du dir nicht irgendwelche Dinge hindrehen, ich schrieb eine Radeon 4870 ist das damalige Äquivalent zur GF 1070 respektive sogar 2070 und die hat eben nur 250 gekostet während die neuen Karten 400 und sogar 500 Euro und mehr kosten.


 Wenn du das meintest, dann schreib das auch so. Du hattest aber geschrieben, dass die neue Generation bei der Mittelklasse für nur 250€ doppelt so viel wie die vorige für ebenfalls 250€ bieten würde - und das ist eben einfach nicht richtig, ich kenne jedenfalls auf Anhieb keinen solchen Fall, nicht mal +50% bei gleichem Preis. Und du konntest auch keinen nennen. 



> Ergo: Eine enorme Preissteigerung. Da gibt es KEINE Diskussion, das sieht ein Blinder mit dem Krückstock, außer natürlich man versucht sich da alles schön zu reden und zurecht zu drehen.


  Du bekommst immer noch, genau wie vor 3, 5 oder 10 Jahren, für 200-300€ eine Karte, die alle aktuellen Spiele auf hohen Details packt - was willst Du also eigentlich? ^^  Nur weil es AUCH Karten für 700-1200€ gibt, die an sich (übertrieben gesagt) keine Sau braucht außer irgendwelche Freaks, heißt das doch nicht, dass Preis-Leistung sich stark verändert haben. 

  Von der neuen Generation fehlt halt noch ein Modell unter 300€, da soll ja bald eine kommen, aber die wird - weil sie kein Raytracing haben wird - als Namen dann eben 1160 oder so tragen.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Januar 2019)

Du musst mir nicht helfen, du musst nur mal den Fakten ins Auge sehen, die Grafikkarten sind in den letzten Jahren in ihrer jeweiligen Leistungsklasse enorm im Preis gestiegen, das sind die Fakten. Dabei ist gleichzeitig die Leistung im Verhältnis zu früher nur noch marginal gestiegen. 

Was ich will ist eine GF 2070 für 300 bis 350 Euro und eine GF 2060 für 250 Euro, DAS wären faire Preise, im gleichen Verhältnis wie sie früher waren. Dass es Karten für 250 Euro gibt, die aktuelle Titel in FHD bei hohen Details schaffen spielt dabei keine Rolle, dass liegt daran, dass die meisten Spiele sich grafisch auch nicht sonderlich schnell weiterentwickeln.

Edit: Die 6770 hatte ich wie gesagt gewonnen, ich hatte vorher eine 4870, die ist fast genauso schnell, obwohl zwei Generationen älter, verbraucht nur mehr Strom. Das Äquivalent wäre die 6870 gewesen, die 6770 war Einstiegsklasse. An den damaligen Numerierungen konnte man das bei den Radeons alles sehr schön einstufen, die erste Zahl gibt die Generation an, also 4000, 5000, 6000, die zweite Zahl die Klasse: 700 Einsteiger, 800 Mittelklasse, 900 High End und die 10er Werte waren dann noch mal kleine Leistungs- und Ausstattungs-Unterschiede. Beim Generationswechsel wurden die High End zu Mittelklasse und die Mittelklasse zur Einstiegsklasse bei der Geschwindigkeit. Das war sehr schön strukturiert damals.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2019)

Ich sehe es auch wie Spirit: Ich sehe eine RTX 2060 auch als Nachfolger der GTX 1060 und diese wiederum als Erbe der 960er. Das gleiche mit xx70 bzw. xx80 bzw. den jeweiligen "Zwischenstufen" (ti). Und nicht weil die 2060 die 1070 in der Leistung leicht übertrifft die 2060 als 1070-Nachfolger. 

Daß eine 2060 jetzt ungefähr auf die Leistung einer GTX 1070 kommt kann ich auch erwarten. Deshalb ist die 2060 immer noch der Nachfolger der GTX 1060 und nicht der GTX 1070. Und was man dann benötigt oder haben will ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Aber rein von der Timeline her ist die 2070 der direkte Nachfolger der 1070 usw. Das zeigt doch schon die RAM-Bestückung. Afaik hat die RTX 2060 auch nur wieder maximal 6 GB VRAM. Die GTX 1070 hatte 8 GB genauso wie deren Nachfolger RTX 2070.

Früher hieß es mal, daß sich die Leistung der Hardware pro Jahr grob verdoppelt. Mittlerweile hat sich das gelegt und man redet von 3-4 Jahren von einer Verdoppelung. Dann redet man aber im gleichen Atemzug auch von den direkten Nachfolgerkomponenten und nicht von den Komponenten die sich im Preislevel der Vorgänger bewegen. Das ist mittlerweile ein großer Unterschied. Ein Boxster wird auch nicht automatisch zum 911 nur weil er jetzt mittlerweile je nach Modellversion so teuer ist wie ein 911 zu Zeiten vom 996. Auch wenn die Motorleistung vom Boxster jetzt teils auch auf 996-Niveau liegt. Ob einem der Boxster dann langt oder man auf den 911 schielt ist dabei eine vollkommen andere Geschichte die mit der Einsortierung im Ranking absolut nichts zu tun hat. Die Einsortierung bleibt gleich. Die Ansprüche und letztlich die Käufe richten sich nach dem Inhalt der eigenen Geldbörse und den damit erfüllbaren Wünschen. Dann muß man halt im Ranking heruntergehen und hat die Leistung seiner Vorgängerkarte im Idealfall +10/15%. Aber deswegen ist es nicht der wirkliche Nachfolger sondern eher ein Downgrade im Ranking.

Und daß Nvidia die Preisschraube ordentlich hochgedreht hat (anfangs wegen der Bitcoinminer) und die Preise mittlerweile nicht mehr nach unten anpassen will (eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall) zeigt halt, daß die entsprechenden Klassen der Grafikkarten zwischenzeitlich deutlich teurer geworden sind wenn man die mit den Vorgängern vergleicht. Die Leistung ist auch gestiegen. Aber nicht in dem Maße wie sich die Preise entwickelt haben.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du musst mir nicht helfen, du musst nur mal den Fakten ins Auge sehen, die Grafikkarten sind in den letzten Jahren in ihrer jeweiligen Leistungsklasse enorm im Preis gestiegen, das sind die Fakten. Dabei ist gleichzeitig die Leistung im Verhältnis zu früher nur noch marginal gestiegen.
> 
> Was ich will ist eine GF 2070 für 300 bis 350 Euro und eine GF 2060 für 250 Euro, DAS wären faire Preise, im gleichen Verhältnis wie sie früher waren.


 Du verstehst es immer noch nicht. Die Namen sind nicht der Punkt - Nvidia hätte auch die RTX 2060 einfach 2070 nennen können, die 2070 dafür 2080 usw. , und die kommende GTX 1160 halt dafür dann GTX/RTX 2060 nennen können - dann wäre genau das eingetreten, was du verlangst. Du wirfst Nvidia an sich nur vor, dass sie mit den Namen Bockmist bauen. Denn wenn AMD eine Karte bringen würde, die 350€ kostet und 50-60% schneller als eine RX 580 oder TX 1060 ist, den Namen zB Radeon V trägt, würdest Du den Preis doch ganz sicher als in Ordnung sehen, oder?

Die Namen sind aber eben nicht = Leistungs- und schon gar nicht Preisklasse. Sie sind nur INNERHALB der aktuellen Generation eine Einstufung. Wenn AMD zB die kommende Radeon VII mit dem Namen RX 680 auf den Markt bringen würde, dann würde eben eine "x80-Karte" plötzlich auch nicht unter 300€, sondern über 500€ kosten. AMD macht halt nur nicht den Fehler, Namen zu vergeben, die bei manch einem eine falsche Erwartung erwecken.





> Dass es Karten für 250 Euro gibt, die aktuelle Titel in FHD bei hohen Details schaffen spielt dabei keine Rolle, dass liegt daran, dass die meisten Spiele sich grafisch auch nicht sonderlich schnell weiterentwickeln.


 Das spielt sehr wohl eine Rolle, denn wenn du von einer "enormen Preissteigerung" spricht, dann musst du ja Preis-Leistung meinen. Und dabei ist es IMHO eben gerade bei der von Dir angesprochenen Mittelklasse bis obere Mittelklasse beim Preis gleichgeblieben bzw. geseunken: Die GTX 1060 und RX 580 zB wurden (abgesehen vom Miningboom) ja günstiger. Stell DIir mal vor, die würden immer noch 300€ kosten - dann würde eine neue Karte, die 50-60% mehr leistet, eher 450€ kosten - egal ob die nun 2060, 2070 oder 141346 heißt.  

Hinzu kommt, dass es auch gar nicht stimmt, was Du über Spiele sagst. Die Mindestanforderungen sind ziemlich gleich geblieben, aber gerade für den PC setzen die Entwickler bei vielen Games oft Detailmodi oben drauf, bei denen eine zB GTX 1060 auf Max nicht mehr als 40 FPS schafft - vor 2 Jahren hätte sie bei dem anpruchsvollsten Titel noch 60 FPS geschafft. Da tut sich also sehr wohl was. Und genau deswegen werden die "alten" Karten auch günstiger, denn es wäre frech, wenn nach 2-3 Jahren eine Karte, die bei Release noch 60FPS auf Max schaffte, immer noch 300€ kostet, obwohl es bei neuen Titeln nur noch 40 FPS auf Max sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Januar 2019)

Sorry Herb, DU willst es nicht verstehen! Die Namen sind NATÜRLICH der Punkt! Welchen Sinn würden sie sonst machen? Sonst braucht man die Numerierung nicht fortführen sondern könnte jede Generation irgendwie anders benennen. Aber eine 60 hinten suggeriert nun einmal automatisch, das ist eine 60er Karte, wie die 960, die 1060 usw. DAFÜR ist diese verfickte Zahl da! Das ist der SINN hinter dieser Zahl.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2019)

Ich erwarte aber beim Nachfolger +xx % Leistung bei marginaler Preiserhöhung wie früher. Diese Zeiten sind aber vorbei. Früher kostete eine Geforce Titan mit 11 GB VRAM und knapp an die 1000 EUR deutlich weniger wie jetzt eine RTX 2080ti mit knapp EUR 1400, die im Ranking unterhalb der Titan angesiedelt ist. So sieht es doch aus. Man kann sich das mit den Preisklassen auch schönreden.

Und wie gesagt was dann die eigenen Ansprüche sind die Du mit ins Boot wirfst ist etwas vollkommen anderes. Das ändert nichts an der Hierarchie wo die RTX 2060 immer noch unterhalb der RTX 2070 steht und nicht der Nachfolger der GTX 1070 ist. Du vergisst nämlich dabei das nächste: Wenn ich als Gamer eine neue Karte kaufen will muß sich für mich die Investition lohnen. Und wenn dann nur 5-10% Mehrleistung im Vergleich zum "Vorgänger" herausspringen bei aktuellen 350-400 EUR Investition frage ich nach dem Sinngehalt dieser. Die Bezeichnungen der Karten sind sicher auf der einen Seite willkürlich gewählt haben aber auf der anderen Seite auch ihren Sinn bezüglich der Einstufungen. Eine RTX 2060 (Name hin oder her) würde kein Gamer von den technischen Daten her als Nachfolger der GTX 1070 sehen. Allein schon wegen 2 GB fehlenden VRAM. Egal ob Du den Nachfolger nun 2060 nennst oder Gummibärchen-GPU.

Für mich z.B. käme als Nachfolger für meine GTX 1070 nur eine Karte vom Schlage einer RTX 2070 oder darüber in Frage. Wo deren Preise aber aktuell stehen (im Vergleich zu meiner damals 500 EUR teuren Grafikkarte) weißt Du selbst.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2019)

https://www.caseking.de/msi-geforce-rtx-2070-gaming-x-8g-8192-mb-gddr6-gcmc-213.html

Das ist (z.B.) der direkte Nachfolger von meiner Karte. 1:1 Das heißt gleicher Hersteller, gleiche GPU, gleiche Modellinie (MSI Gaming X). Das sind im Vergleich zu meinem damaligen Kaufpreis knapp 170 EUR und demzufolge 34% Preisaufschlag zum Kaufpreis von meiner GTX 1070.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Januar 2019)

@MichaelG:

Richtig, wer jetzt z.B. aufrüsten will, weil seine 970 langsam nicht mehr mithält und in der gleichen Leistungsklasse bleiben will, der wird zur 2070 greifen wollen. Und die kostet aktuell mal eben fast 100 Prozent Aufpreis zur damaligen Karte, das ist kein Pappenstil mehr und lässt sich einfach auch nicht schönreden.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich sehe es auch wie Spirit: Ich sehe eine RTX 2060 auch als Nachfolger der GTX 1060 und diese wiederum als Erbe der 960er. Das gleiche mit xx70 bzw. xx80 bzw. den jeweiligen "Zwischenstufen" (ti). Und nicht weil die 2060 die 1070 in der Leistung leicht übertrifft die 2060 als 1070-Nachfolger.
> 
> Daß eine 2060 jetzt ungefähr auf die Leistung einer GTX 1070 kommt kann ich auch erwarten.


 Sie kommt aber eben sogar fast auf die die Leistung einer GTX 1800, das ist doch grad der Punkt! Vielleicht solltest Du mal erst über die Leistung informieren, bevor auch Du Namen mit Preis/Leistungs-Klasse verwechselst und glaubst, die 2060 sei nur so schnell wie eine 1070. Wenn das so wäre, dann wäre ich je bescheuert, die 2060 zu "verteidigen", denn die kostet ja mind 50€ mehr als die 1070...  





> Deshalb ist die 2060 immer noch der Nachfolger der GTX 1060 und nicht der GTX 1070.


 vom Namen her ja - aber wenn du beurteilen willst, ob Preis-Leistung okay ist, musst Du Dir doch die Leistung auch genau anschauen. Wenn ein Porsche 911 zB bei der neuen Generation deutlich mehr PS und Sonderausstattung hat, dann würdest Du doch auch einen Aufpreis auf den Vorgänger völlig in Ordnung finden und nicht sagen "ein 911er hat XXXX Euro zu kosten, Basta!" ?






> Früher hieß es mal, daß sich die Leistung der Hardware pro Jahr grob verdoppelt


  Ja, GANZ früher zu Anfängen der Hardware für Consumer. Das kannst du aber schon seit 20 Jahren vergessen, UND zudem heißt die Aussage ja noch lange nicht, dass sie sich zum gleichen Preis verdoppelt...

Und so oder so geht es ja auch ÜBERHAUPT nicht um die Frage, wie viel (Mehr)Leistung man von einer neuen Generation erwarten kann. Die EINZIGE Frage ist: Welche Leistung bringt eine neue Karte, und wie hoch ist der Aufpreis oder die Ersparnis zu einem vergleichbaren Modell der vorigen Generation oder von der Konkurrenz? DAS ist die Frage. Nichts anderes. 

.





> Und daß Nvidia die Preisschraube ordentlich hochgedreht hat (anfangs wegen der Bitcoinminer) und die Preise mittlerweile nicht mehr nach unten anpassen will (eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall) zeigt halt, daß die entsprechenden Klassen der Grafikkarten zwischenzeitlich deutlich teurer geworden sind wenn man die mit den Vorgängern vergleicht. Die Leistung ist auch gestiegen. Aber nicht in dem Maße wie sich die Preise entwickelt haben.


 Die 2070/2080 sind im Preis schon deutlich gesunken, weil Nvidia als Release-Preis in der Tat wegen Mining sich komplett vertan hat und abzocken wollte. Aber inzwischen sind die Preise ok, die 2070 ist etwas schneller als eine GT 1080 und kostet nun weniger als die GT 1080 "jemals" kostete. Die 2080 ist etwas schneller als eine 1080 Ti und kostet nun weniger als eine 1080 Ti "jemals" kostete. Was oberhalb der GTX 1060/70 fehlt ist halt eine ernste Konkurrenz von AMD - d.h. es KANN sein, dass die 1080 und 1080 Ti selbst bei ihrem Minimalpreis überteuert waren - das will ich nicht abstreiten. Aber wir reden ja hier jetzt über den Bereich 200-400€, und wenn da eine Karte für 350€ dann eben 60% mehr leistet als eine für 230€, dann ist der Preis nun mal exakt das, was dem Leistungsplus entspricht, und daher auch "ok" - nicht toll, nicht super, aber "ok".


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry Herb, DU willst es nicht verstehen! Die Namen sind NATÜRLICH der Punkt! Welchen Sinn würden sie sonst machen?


  Die sollen innerhalb der aktuellen Generation die Abstände zeigen - was denn sonst? Dass es MEISTENS so war, dass die alte x80 er neuen x70 entsprach, die alte x70 der neuen x60 usw. ist eher Zufall.

Aber nun die ist neue x60 eben deutlich schneller als die alte x70 - warum soll die dann nicht auch mehr kosten dürfen? Soll Nvidia vielleicht absichtlich die GTX 2060 langsamer machen, nur damit sie lediglich so schnell wie eine GTX 1070 ist und es von dem gewohnten Namenskonzept her passt?






> Sonst braucht man die Numerierung nicht fortführen sondern könnte jede Generation irgendwie anders benennen. Aber eine 60 hinten suggeriert nun einmal automatisch, das ist eine 60er Karte, wie die 960, die 1060 usw. DAFÜR ist diese verfickte Zahl da! Das ist der SINN hinter dieser Zahl.


 Das suggeriert sie DIR, aber Nvidia scheint das anders zu sehen. Die hätten in der Tat lieber einen GANZ anderen Namen nehmen, das RTX als Kennzeichnung für ein neues Konzept kommt anscheinend bei manch einem nicht an...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> https://www.caseking.de/msi-geforce-rtx-2070-gaming-x-8g-8192-mb-gddr6-gcmc-213.html
> 
> Das ist (z.B.) der direkte Nachfolger von meiner Karte. 1:1 Das heißt gleicher Hersteller, gleiche GPU, gleiche Modellinie (MSI Gaming X). Das sind im Vergleich zu meinem damaligen Kaufpreis knapp 170 EUR und demzufolge 34% Preisaufschlag zum Kaufpreis von meiner GTX 1070.



Caseking hat da den Preis wohl nicht geändert, die bekommst du nämlich schon längst für 580-600€ Und wie gesagt: hier geht es ja nicht um die Oberklasse/HighEnd. DIe RTX 2070 ist im Vergleich zur 1070 noch überteuert, obgleich Du auch ein echt sehr teures Modell rausgesucht hast, denn es gibt einige RTX 2070 mit einem gleichen Takt für nur 450€.

Nur: die RTX 2060 ist 15% schneller als Deine GT 1070 - findest bei dem Vergleich du dann 350€ zu teuer?

Ach ja: das hier ist Deine GTX 1070? https://geizhals.de/msi-geforce-gtx-1070-gaming-x-8g-v330-001r-a1456552.html   die kostete MINIMAL 430€, ganz schön viel für eine GTX 1070. Wenn du dann bedenkst, dass die RTX 2070 30-40% schneller ist, findest Du dann den Preis der RTX 2070 immer noch viel zu hoch?


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Januar 2019)

@Herb
Du stellst dich wie immer bei diesem Thema mal wieder auf komplett stur. 
NEIN, ein Aufpreis wegen mehr Leistung ist NICHT gerechtfertigt, jedenfalls nicht in diesen Dimensionen, gegen ein paar Euro mehr als "Inflationsausgleich" sagt niemand was, wir reden hier aber von teils Hunderten Euro. 
Mir ist auch klar, dass die Zeiten wo Hardware immer günstiger wurde bei gleichzeitig enormen Leistungssteigerungen vorbei sind. Das rechtfertigt aber in keinem(!) Fall diese enormen Anstiege der Preise, wie NVidia sie derzeit abzieht. 
Eine neue Generation hat natürlich mehr Leistung zu bieten, sonst ist sie schließlich überflüssig, d.h. aber noch lange nicht, dass man Preissteigerungen wie das genannte Beispiel von der 970 mit 350 Euro auf die 1070 mit 450 Euro zur 2070 mit 600 Euro als normal erachten sollte, so wie du das tust. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man diese Abzocke so verteidigen kann? 

Himmel, was nützt mir die 2060 für 400 bis 450 Euro die sogar langsamer ist als meine 1070ti für 430 Euro? Das ist VERARSCHE. Ich erwarte bei einer neuen Generation für gleiche Leistung erheblich niedrigeren Preis bzw. bei gleichem Preis eine merkliche Leistungssteigerung. Noch einmal, sonst hat die neue Generation KEINE Berechtigung.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @MichaelG:
> 
> Richtig, wer jetzt z.B. aufrüsten will, weil seine 970 langsam nicht mehr mithält und in der gleichen Leistungsklasse bleiben will, der wird zur 2070 greifen wollen.
> Und die kostet aktuell mal eben fast 100 Prozent Aufpreis zur damaligen Karte, das ist kein Pappenstil mehr und lässt sich einfach auch nicht schönreden.


 Entschuldige, aber woher hast Du diese Preise? ^^  Die GTX 970 kostete sehr lange, ich meine sogar bis zum Relase der 1000er-Generation stets über 300€, ich weiß das ganz genau, da ich die Wahl zwischen einer R 290 und einer GTX 970 hatte, und letztere wollte partout nicht unter 300€ fallen. Wie kommst Du da also auf "fast 100 Prozent auf Aufpreis" ? Das ist kompletter Bullshit, was Du da erzählst, außer Du redest von jemandem, der sich ene GTX 970 weit nach Release der 1060 gekauft hatte. Die GTX 970 aber wurde erst billiger, als die GTX 1060 rauskam. 




> wir reden hier aber von teils Hunderten Euro.


 ganz sicher nicht, weil wir über die MiIttelklasse reden (ich jedenfalls). Dass eine 2080 zB extrem teuer ist, dem stimme ich ja voll zu.




> was nützt mir die 2060 für 400 bis 450 Euro die sogar langsamer ist als meine 1070ti für 430 Euro?


 äh, nein, die RTX 2060 ist etwas schneller, nicht langsamer  ^^  Sonst würde ich niemals sagen, dass der Preis okay sei. 


und ich stelle nicht auf stur, nur hast du keiner schlüssige Argumente, außer dass DU von einem Namen XY anscheinend auch auf den Preis schließt, und kommst auch noch mit falschen Zahlen an... wenn du dich da einfach nur vertan hast, dann sieh es halt ein, dass du da falsch gelegen hast.


Zum Abschluss noch, weil ich jetzt keinen Bock mehr habe: ich würde mir AKTUELL eher eine 1070 Ti holen als eine 2060. Aber ich finde die 2060 halt "ok" vom Preis her, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Für völlig überteuert halte ich sie aber eben auf keinen Fall.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2019)

Naja es bleibt für mich als Kunde aber immer noch der Punkt: Warum soll ich auf 2 GB  VRAM verzichten und bezahle trotzdem den Preis meiner alten Karte ? Da zweifle ich dann auch etwas an den Benchmarks, daß eine Karte mit 6 GB fixer sein soll als eine Karte deren Vorgängergeneration nicht mal 50% der Leistung der 1080 gepackt hatte. Zumal wenn Raytracing flächendeckend kommt wird die Leistung wieder einbrechen. Dann wird nichts mehr mit GTX 2060 ist fast auf 1080 Niveau. Sicher die Optik ist nicht zu verachten, keine Frage. Dann wäre ich aber froh, wenn meine dann verbaute RTX 2070 wenigstens meine aktuelle 1070 immer noch übertrumpft.

Ich schlage mich momentan immer noch mit dem Gedanken herum ob ich mir im Laufe von diesem Jahr eine RTX 2070 hole oder eine RTX 2080. Aber bei den aktuellen Preisen wirds wohl wenn keine Wunder geschehen und die RTX 2080 unter 700 EUR rutscht wieder die 70er Klasse werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber woher hast Du diese Preise? ^^  Die GTX 970 kostete sehr lange, ich meine sogar bis zum Relase der 1000er-Generation stets über 300€, ich weiß das ganz genau, da ich die Wahl zwischen einer R 290 und einer GTX 970 hatte, und letztere wollte partout nicht unter 300€ fallen. Wie kommst Du da also auf "fast 100 Prozent auf Aufpreis" ? Das ist kompletter Bullshit, was Du da erzählst, außer Du redest von jemandem, der sich ene GTX 970 weit nach Release der 1060 gekauft hatte. Die GTX 970 aber wurde erst billiger, als die GTX 1060 rauskam.


Du weißt was "fast" bedeutet? Und ich sehe beim Sprung von 350 auf 600 Euro nun mal "fast" 100 Prozent Aufpreis. 
Deine Schönrechnerei nervt echt manchmal.



> ganz sicher nicht, weil wir über die MiIttelklasse reden (ich jedenfalls). Dass eine 2080 zB extrem teuer ist, dem stimme ich ja voll zu.


Mittelklasse ist 200 bis 400 Euro ... soviel dazu.



> äh, nein, die RTX 2060 ist etwas schneller, nicht langsamer  ^^  Sonst würde ich niemals sagen, dass der Preis okay sei.


Ähm, nein, die RTX 2060 ist einen Ticken langsamer als die 1070ti, sie liegt quasi zwischen 1070 und 1070ti (bei schlechterer Ausstattung, das kommt noch dazu).


> und ich stelle nicht auf stur, nur hast du keiner schlüssige Argumente, außer dass DU von einem Namen XY anscheinend auch auf den Preis schließt, und kommst auch noch mit falschen Zahlen an... wenn du dich da einfach nur vertan hast, dann sieh es halt ein, dass du da falsch gelegen hast.


Ich drehe mir das im Gegensatz zu dir nicht hin sondern nenne Fakten und echte Zahlen und die sprechen für sich, wenn man den industriehörigen Blick mal abnimmt.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du weißt was "fast" bedeutet? Und ich sehe beim Sprung von 350 auf 600 Euro nun mal "fast" 100 Prozent Aufpreis.


 Häh? ^^  Du redest jetzt von der 2070 und nicht von der 2060, oder? Die 2070 kostet inzwischen nur noch 450€, und selbst wenn sie teurer wäre ist sie eben nicht die gleiche Leistungsklasse wie die 970 es damals war, das ist ja das, was ich versuche, zu erklären: die Namen verwirren.

Du könntest vlt kritisieren, dass Nvidia durch die Namen Nutzer dazu verleitet, zu viel auszugeben. Wenn einer zB GLAUBT, er braucht mind eine x70-Karte um maximale Details zu spielen, weil das früher auch immer so war, dann braucht er dafür keine 2070 - aber er könnte denken, er braucht sie, weil sie eben heißt wie sie heißt. Das kann man  kritisieren.

Nur: dann müsstest du auch AMD kritisieren, dass sie die RX 590 so nennen, denn als nicht so gut informierter Nutzer könnte man denken, dass die High-End sein muss - ist sie aber nicht. 

Der Punkt ist: wenn jemand jetzt eine neue Grafikkarte sucht und zB "alles auf Max spielen will", dann kann er bis 300€ eine GTX 1060, RX 580 oder 1070 nehmen. Hat er mehr als 300€, dann würde ICH ihm ruhigen Gewissens sagen, dass er auch eine 2060 oder GTX 1070 TI  nehmen kann, da deren Aufpreis okay sei für ihre Mehrleistung. 



> Mittelklasse ist 200 bis 400 Euro ... soviel dazu.


 richtig, und die 2060 ist noch MItteklasse, die 2070 nicht mehr, die ist definitiv schon Oberklasse.



> Ähm, nein, die RTX 2060 ist einen Ticken langsamer als die 1070ti, sie liegt quasi zwischen 1070 und 1070ti (bei schlechterer Ausstattung, das kommt noch dazu).


 Laut meinen Recherchen ist sie eben doch etwas schneller als die 1070 Ti - aber an sich ist es ja egal, ob sie nun ein bisschen schlechter oder ein bisschen besser ist, denn ich sagte ja, dass die 1070 Ti DERZEIT die bessere Wahl ist, je nach dem, was sie kostet. Das kann sich aber bei dem ganten Preis-Wirrwar bei den 1000er-Karten schnell ändern, die kann mal für 300€ zu haben sein, dann wieder nicht unter 380€ - das ist also schwer, es eindeutig zu beurteilen. AKTUELL kostet die GTX 1070 Ti nicht unter 380€ - da ist dann der Preis der 2060 nun wirklich nicht zu kritisieren.



> Ich drehe mir das im Gegensatz zu dir nicht hin sondern nenne Fakten und echte Zahlen und die sprechen für sich, wenn man den industriehörigen Blick mal abnimmt.


 Wo hast DU denn bitte zahlen geliefert? ^^  DU hattest behauptet, dass eine neue Karte für 250€ früher 100% schneller war als eine 250€-Karte der dann älteren Generation. Dazu hast du noch kein einziges Beispiel gebracht. Die 970 vs 2070 zB ist allein deswegen schon mal kein guter Vergleich, da die 970 erstens über 300€ kostete und zweitens ja noch eine Generation dazwischenliegt.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja es bleibt für mich als Kunde aber immer noch der Punkt: Warum soll ich auf 2 GB  VRAM verzichten und bezahle trotzdem den Preis meiner alten Karte ?


 also, jemand, der schon eine 1070 oder gar 1080 hat, ist nun wahrlich nicht der, der ggf. eine 2060 kaufen würde. Das wäre Schwachsinn hoch 10. Die Kandidaten für eine 2060 sind Leute, die vlt noch eine GTX 970, 780 oder AMD R9 280, 290 usw. haben. Wer eine GTX 1060, RX 580 oder so hat ,der wäre bescheuert sich eine 2060 zu kaufen, wer eine 1070 oder 980 Ti hat ebenfalls.



> Da zweifle ich dann auch etwas an den Benchmarks, daß eine Karte mit 6 GB fixer sein soll als eine Karte deren Vorgängergeneration nicht mal 50% der Leistung der 1080 gepackt hatte.


Den Satz vestehe ich jetzt nicht? ^^  Welche Karte hat nicht mal 50% der Leistung einer 1080 gepackt? 

Wegen des RAMs: die Games brauchen halt offenbar, vor allem wenn man kein 4K spielt, nicht zwingend mehr als 6GB, und da der RAM der 2060 sehr schnell ist kann es sein, dass selbst in Fällen, in denen das RAM irgendwann knapp wird, dies kaum auffällt. Ich selber hab mi meiner R9 290 4GB auch schon Spiele gespielt, die angeblich mehr als 4GB brauchen, und keine Nachteile bemerkt. Es ist halt so, dass ein MINDESTSMENGE da sein muss, um die Basis des Spiels zu stemmen - aber viele Dinge sind auch austauschbar, zB hättest du vlt mit 8GB ALLE Texturen im RAM, bei 6GB nur 60% der Texturen, aber bevor eine neue benötigt wird, wird eine alte gelöscht, die eh in der aktuellen Szene nicht vorkommt, und Platz gemacht, so dass du keine Einbrüche hast.



> Zumal wenn Raytracing flächendeckend kommt wird die Leistung wieder einbrechen. Dann wird nichts mehr mit GTX 2060 ist fast auf 1080 Niveau.


 Natürlich nicht, dann ist ja selbst eine 2070 nicht mehr auf 1080-Niveau....  aber Raytracing ist ja keine Pflicht, das ist ein Grafikfeature, das der SPieler nach einem Geschmack aktivieren kann oder nicht, genau wie der ja auch zB 2x, 4x oder 8x AA wählen kann oder es sein lassen kann. Für RT halte ich die 2060 völlig ungeeignet, im Test steht ja auch, dass Karte eher nicht für RT geeignet sein dürfte, obwohl sie es theoretisch kann. Und dazu kommt, dass bisher so gut wie kein Spiel RT unterstützt.



> Sicher die Optik ist nicht zu verachten, keine Frage. Dann wäre ich aber froh, wenn meine dann verbaute RTX 2070 wenigstens meine aktuelle 1070 immer noch übertrumpft.
> 
> Ich schlage mich momentan immer noch mit dem Gedanken herum ob ich mir im Laufe von diesem Jahr eine RTX 2070 hole oder eine RTX 2080. Aber bei den aktuellen Preisen wirds wohl wenn keine Wunder geschehen und die RTX 2080 unter 700 EUR rutscht wieder die 70er Klasse werden.


 Wenn du nicht UNBEDINGT Raytcing willst, dann würde ich dich ehrlich gesagt für blöd erklären, wenn du schon jetzt eine 1070 ersetzt - außer du zahlst effektiv vlt nur 250-300€, weil die Preise der RTX-Modelle sinken


----------



## Free23 (27. Januar 2019)

@Herbboy

Vielleicht bist du da einfach zu sehr in der Materie drin.

Für uns Otto-Normalspieler und Hobbyaufrüster sind natürlich die Bezeichnungen (z.B.) gtx960 -> 1060 ->2060 eine Klasse. Warum sollte Nvidia das anders planen?! Jeder vergleicht doch innerhalb dieser Klassen...
Wenn man innerhalb dieser Bezeichnung aufrüstete, konnte man mit mehr Leistung zu ungefähr gleichem Preis rechnen. Aber in den letzten Jahren ist es doch so, dass der Neupreis in dieser Klasse von Generation zu Generation ziemlich ansteigt. Und zwar unverhältnismäßig zum Leistungszuwachs...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2019)

Free23 schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> 
> Vielleicht bist du da einfach zu sehr in der Materie drin.
> 
> Für uns Otto-Normalspieler und Hobbyaufrüster sind natürlich die Bezeichnungen (z.B.) gtx960 -> 1060 ->2060 eine Klasse. Warum sollte Nvidia das anders planen?! Jeder vergleicht doch innerhalb dieser Klassen...


 ja, das ist ja das, was ich die ganze Zeit meine: hängt euch nicht so den beschissen Namen auf   ich kann verstehen, dass einer, der sich zB alle 4 Jahre "eine x60 von Nvidia" kauft und damit immer gut unterwegs war, große Augen macht. 

Nur: wenn der DANN mal in Ruhe Tests liest und merkt, dass die Karte eben deutlich schneller als alle anderen bis 250€ ist und deutlich mehr als das leistet, was "normalerweise" eine x60-Karte leistet (nämlich gerade mal so maximale Details bei aktuellsten Games), dann müsste man doch ganz neutral und sachlich sehen: der Aufpreis ist "in Ordnung".  Mehr nicht! 

Einer, der normalerweise mit einer GTX 760 oder GTX 960 auskam, der müsste dann eben sagen "... die 2060 ist MIR schon zu viel!"    Die Karte, die der typische x60-Kunde eigentlich sucht, gibt es bei der aktuellen Generation noch nicht, das wird dann wohl die noch kommende 1160 sein, die Nvidia ja auch noch rausbringen soll.




> Wenn man innerhalb dieser Bezeichnung aufrüstete, konnte man mit mehr Leistung zu ungefähr gleichem Preis rechnen.


 richtig, das kannst du ja heute immer noch, denn für 250€ bekommst Du ja eine 1060, die deutlich schneller als eine GTX 960 ist, und für 270€ schon eine GTX 1070. Die 2060 ist aber eben nicht die "klassische" x60Karte, das wird eben dann IMHO die 1160 sein



> Aber in den letzten Jahren ist es doch so, dass der Neupreis in dieser Klasse von Generation zu Generation ziemlich ansteigt. Und zwar unverhältnismäßig zum Leistungszuwachs...


 Ja, WENN du die Namen als Klasse siehst. Und genau darum geht es mir eben: vergesst die Namen, schaut auf Preis-Leistung. Nur mal zur Verdeutlichung:

die GTX 660 war ca 40% schnellr als die GTX 560, die allerdings auch nur eine umgelabelte GTX 460 war, und kostete ca 200€
die GTX 760 war nur 15% schneller als die GTX 660, kostete bei Release ca 200-220€
die GTX 960 war nur 10% schneller als die GTX 760, kostete bei Release ca 200€
 die GTX 1060 war 70-80% (!) schneller ald die GTX 960, kostete bei Release dann aber auch 300€ - zu viel angesichts des großen Plus? Damals sagten viele, dass die 1060 an sich eher eine 1070 bzw. der Nachfolger der 970 sei.
die RTX ist 60% schneller als die GTX 1060 und kostet nun ab 350€ - ist das nun echt so verkehrt?

Wenn da jemand nun von stark gestiegenen Preisen spricht, ist es dann nicht verständlich, dass ich dazu meine, dass das eben an einer falschen Erwartung auf Basis der Namen liegen kann und die letzten beiden x60-Karten an sich keine "klassischen" x60-Karten mehr sind?


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (12. März 2019)

Die RTX 2060 ist so unnötig wie ein Kropf. Leider wird die Marktmacht, die NVIDA hat, ihr erneut reißenden Absatz bescheren, womit mal wieder bewiesen ist, wie wenig sich die meisten User/Gamer um solche Dinge wie den sinnvollen Kauf einer Grafikkarte scheren.

1. Selbst sechs Wochen nach dem Release beträgt der Mindestpreis noch immer 330 €, und selbst das nur im Mindstar, also bei Angeboten. RTX 2060 mit guter Ausstattung, also guter Kühlung, einigermaßen leise und trotzdem mit OC, kosten 50 und mehr Teuronen mehr. Dass dies deutlich mehr ist, als der Durchschnittsgamer für eine Grafikkarte ausgibt, muss hoffentlich nicht stärker erwähnt werden, man siehe sich nur die Statistiken bei Steam etc. an. Und mit welcher Auflösung spielt der Durchschnittsgamer ? Genau, MAXIMAL in Full HD 60 Hz. Das bedeutet doch, dass die RTX 2060 anhand des Preises auch für mehr als das geeignet sein müsste. Das ist sie aber immer weniger. Denn in WQHD wird es "dank" der 6 GB VRAM immer knapper, schon heute, nichtmal zwei Monate nach Release, gibt es etliche Spiele, die mehr verlangen - ansonsten gibt es schlechte Frametimes, kleine Ruckler etc.. Und das wird nicht weniger...

2. "Interessant" wird es dann, wenn die Spezialfertigkeiten der RTX 2060 zum Zug kommen sollen, also Raytracing + DLSS - beide werden nur von weniger als einer Handvoll Spiele unterstützt, und ob DAS mehr wird, bleibt abzuwarten. Nun wird man aber, wenn man Raytracing nutzen möchte, sehr wahrscheinlich wieder in FullHD landen - und selbst dann nicht die hohe oder ultra Version nutzen können (höchstens in BF V, also einem Spiel) - und das zu einem Preis, der immer noch deutlich über dem durchschnittlichen Preis liegt...die "Features" sind also kaum nutzbar...

3. Absolut superb ist es, wenn die Vorgängerversion, was nominell die GTX 1060 ist, zwar leistungsmäßig klar übertroffen wird, aber der VRAM nicht entsprechend angepasst wird. Völlig widersprüchlich also, bereits eine Leistung für WQHD zu liefern, dann aber beim VRAM zu kneifen...

Die GTX 1070 würde ich trotzdem nicht mehr empfehlen, eher die GTX 1070 Ti oder die Vega 56 - beide schneller und mit wenigen (GTX 1070 TI) oder nicht vielen (Vega 56) Griffen locker so gut wie die nächsten Grafikkarten (GTX 1080 normal und Vega 64 Air) - und spätestens dann ist auch der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil der RTX 2060 vorbei.


----------



## McDrake (12. März 2019)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Dass dies deutlich mehr ist, als der Durchschnittsgamer für eine Grafikkarte ausgibt, muss hoffentlich nicht stärker erwähnt werden, man siehe sich nur die Statistiken bei Steam etc. an. Und mit welcher Auflösung spielt der Durchschnittsgamer ? Genau, MAXIMAL in Full HD 60 Hz....



Moooment. DU LÜGST!!!!!
NVIDIA hat gesagt, dass man viel besser ist in Fortnite und so, wenn ich eine famz tolle graffikkarte habe und so!!!!
Ich bin ein ruuuulor und muss das so kaufen.

So mal im ernst: Soll sich doch jeder so ein Teil kaufen, wenn damit was befriedigt wird. Meine GTX 1060 mit 6Gb Ram verrichtet seinen Dienst noch zuverlässig und meinen, zugegebenermaßen nich sehr hohen Ansprüchen. Und gewisse Titel laufen auch auf einer GTX 760 meiner Frau noch absolut akzeptabel.


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Moooment. DU LÜGST!!!!!
> NVIDIA hat gesagt, dass man viel besser ist in Fortnite und so, wenn ich eine famz tolle graffikkarte habe und so!!!!
> Ich bin ein ruuuulor und muss das so kaufen.


 Ich weiß, dass es nicht ernst gemeint ist, aber: Dein Comment passt hier selbst als Scherz rein gar nicht. wertungsfanatiker schrieb ja nicht, dass man eine gute Karte braucht. Er schrieb nur, was ein "Durchschnittsgamer" nutzt. Und Nvidia wiederum widerspricht dem ja gar nicht. Die (und AMD wird exakt das gleiche denken) sagen nur, dass man mit einem Monitor, der mehr als 60Hz hat und/oder mit einem System, das mehr als 60 FPS schafft, eine bessere KD-Ratio in 4 Battle Royale-Games nachweisen kann. Mehr nicht. Und der Rat, einen besseren Monitor und dann vlt noch eine schnellere Grafikkarte zu kaufen, geht dann logischerweise an "ambitionierte" Gamer und nicht an "Durchschnittsgamer", so viel Hirnschmalz müsstest du an sich haben.     Du musst mal von dem Ross runterkommen, mit dem Du augenscheinlich dem Glauben verfallen bist, diese Nvidia-Analyse sei von hinten bis vorne pures Marketing. Die sagen darin Dinge, die an sich seit Jahren schon jedem rein logisch klar sind. Lediglich die Frage, wie stark sich der Vorteil auswirkt, ist strittig.  

Die Aussage von wertungsfanatiker hat eh einen fetten Denkfehler. Nur weil die meisten, die bei Steam ihre Systemdaten übermittelt haben, MAXIMAL 60 Hz unterwegs sind (ich frag mich grad, wie viele denn sogar mit weniger als 60Hz spielen, wenn er das Wort "maximal" so betont ^^  ), heißt das nicht, dass das der typische "Durchschnittsgamer" sein muss. Man müsste sich eher nur DIE anschauen, die regelmäßig spielen (dies müsste man dann näher definieren) und dabei dann in etwa eine durchschnittliche Spieldauer für die betrachteten Gamer erreichen. Die ganzen Leute, die vlt nur 2 Games bei Steam haben und im Jahr auf 20h Spielzeit kamen, darf man da IMHO zB gar nicht mitzählen, weil das an sich gar keine "Gamer" sind, denen ihr Hobby mehr Investition wert sein könnte. Strenggenommen müsste man auch die rausnehmen, die keine Games spielen, die eine gewisse Anforderung an den PC haben. Denn die Diskussion rund um neue Grafikkarten betrifft ja nur die, die moderne etwas aufwendigere Games spielen wollen. Bei Steam sind aber auch massenhaft rein technisch gesehen extrem simple Games, für die selbst ein 400€-Laptop reichen würde, und es wird auch viele Nutzer geben, die ausschließlich simplere bzw. ältere Games spielen, dies aber rein zeitmäßig intensiv tun und "Gamer" sind.

Ganz sicher spielt aber auch bei den "echten" Durchschnittsgamern, also ich sag mal die, die auch neuere, aufwendigere Games spielen möchten und dies halbwegs regelmäßig tun, trotzdem noch die Mehrheit mit 60Hz, das ist klar. Denn die meisten holen sich erfahrungsgemäß zuerst schnellere Kern-Hardware und nur selten einen neuen Monitor. Es kaufen aber immer mehr Leute 144Hz-Monitore, auch da die günstiger werden und nun mal wirklich einen spürbaren Nutzen bringen, allein weil das Bild "weicher" wird. Und so oder so: auch mit einem 60Hz-Monitor macht es Sinn, Hardware zu haben, die mehr als 60 FPS schafft. 


Der gleiche Denkfehler betrifft btw. auch die genutzten Grafikkarten laut Steam-Statistik: da sind ein Haufen PCs dabei, die Leuten gehören, die so gut wie gar nicht spielen oder nur simple Games spielen, aber eben mitgezählt werden. Ebenso gibt es viele, die liebend gern was schnelleres hätten, es sich aber nicht leisten können. So einfach ist das also nicht, dass man sich einfach die Steamstatistik nimmt und glaubt zu wissen, was DER Durchschnittsgamer so an Hardware hat oder gern hätte.




> So mal im ernst: Soll sich doch jeder so ein Teil kaufen, wenn damit was befriedigt wird. Meine GTX 1060 mit 6Gb Ram verrichtet seinen Dienst noch zuverlässig und meinen, zugegebenermaßen nich sehr hohen Ansprüchen. Und gewisse Titel laufen auch auf einer GTX 760 meiner Frau noch absolut akzeptabel.


 Eine 1060 durch eine RTX 2060 zu ersetzen wäre allerdings auch grenzdebil. Das Leistungsplus ist den Preis niemals wert.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (13. März 2019)

1. Es ging nicht um MAXIMAL 60 hz, sondern MAXIMAL Full HD 60 hz. Und ja, dies ist die Auflösung, in der die große Mehrheit der Gamer auch heute noch unterwegs ist. Selbst wenn man die Statistiken bei Steam und anderen um die bereinigt werden, welche nur wenige Spiele auf Steam ihr "eigen" nennen (wobei das nichtmal ein Indiz dafür ist, sie seien keine Gamer), so ist dies doch nach wie vor klar - die große Mehrheit spielt in 1920x1080 in 60 hz. Also kein Denkfehler...denn der typische Durchschnittsgamer ist in der Mehrheit enthalten, nicht in der Minderheit. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass du ja dies selber erkannt hast.

2. Es mag ja sein, dass die Anzahl derer wächst, die sich einen 120 hz oder 144 hz - Monitor kaufen, die Dinger werden ja auch günstiger. Ändert aber erstmal wenig - zumal Monitore grundsätzlich seltener gekauft werden als Grafikkarten.

3. Die RTX 2060 ist KEINE gute Grafikkarte.
a) Sie hat nur 6 GB VRAM - dies ist zu wenig für den Preis.
b) NVIDIA bewirbt sie u.a. mit den Raytracing-Fähigkeiten und weiteren "Features" - irreführend, da grundsätzlich nur wenige Spiele überhaupt davon profitieren und die RTX 2060 schon gleich deutlich noch weniger, zumal man dann schon sowieso auf nicht mehr als FullHD 60 hz ausweichen muss - und dafür (s.o.) braucht man nicht für eine Mogelpackung mehr als 300 € ausgeben.
c) Der Preis ist ganz grundsätzlich zu hoch.
d) vorzuziehen sind die Vega 56, die GTX 1070 Ti und sowieso die normale GTX 1080 und die Vega 64 Air - und sie alle befinden sich (mit Ausnahme vielleicht der GTX 1080) im selben Preisrahmen.

Andererseits gibt es ohnehin nur wenige gute Grafikkarten, da wird vielleicht alle zwei, drei Jahre mal eine entweder von NVIDIA oder AMD produziert.


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2019)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> 1. Es ging nicht um MAXIMAL 60 hz, sondern MAXIMAL Full HD 60 hz. Und ja, dies ist die Auflösung, in der die große Mehrheit der Gamer auch heute noch unterwegs ist. Selbst wenn man die Statistiken bei Steam und anderen um die bereinigt werden, welche nur wenige Spiele auf Steam ihr "eigen" nennen (wobei das nichtmal ein Indiz dafür ist, sie seien keine Gamer), so ist dies doch nach wie vor klar - die große Mehrheit spielt in 1920x1080 in 60 hz. Also kein Denkfehler...denn der typische Durchschnittsgamer ist in der Mehrheit enthalten, nicht in der Minderheit. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass du ja dies selber erkannt hast.


 Deine Verallgemeinerung ist sehr wohl ein Denkfehler, oder du musst es halt klarer ausdrücken. Man kann aber eben nicht von den Steam-Statistiken auf den Durchschnitt der "Gamer" schließen, sondern nur auf den Durchschnitt der "Leute, die Steam schon mal genutzt haben". Wenn du eine "korrekte" Analyse machen willst, müsstest du eigentlich schauen, welche Grafikkarten, Monitore usw. wie viele Stunden pro Monat oder Jahr benutzt werden und die Dauer, wie intensiv man sie nutzt, beachten. 

Es kann sein, dass das am Ende sehr ähnlich einer Betrachtung "alle Spieler bei Steam" ist, aber du kannst es eben nicht wissen und einfach nur die Hardwarestatistik verwenden.    Das war der Punkt.





> 2. Es mag ja sein, dass die Anzahl derer wächst, die sich einen 120 hz oder 144 hz - Monitor kaufen, die Dinger werden ja auch günstiger. Ändert aber erstmal wenig - zumal Monitore grundsätzlich seltener gekauft werden als Grafikkarten.


 Das sag ich ja auch. Hat allerdings an sich rein gar nichts damit zu tun, wie gut oder schlecht eine neue Grafikkarte nun ist ^^   Wer mit der Leistung seines PCs nicht mehr zufrieden ist, schaut nach was neuem, und ein Test hilft dann dabei, den Markt zu überblicken. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, welche Karte er für sein Budget  nimmt und ob ein Aufpreis genug Mehrleistung bringt btw. ob man auch sparen kann, ohne nennenswert an Leistung einzubüßen - und das dann völlig unabhängig davon, wie die Karte heißt. Wichtig ist nur, wie sie im Vergleich zu anderen Karten dasteht.



> 3. Die RTX 2060 ist KEINE gute Grafikkarte.
> a) Sie hat nur 6 GB VRAM - dies ist zu wenig für den Preis.
> b) NVIDIA bewirbt sie u.a. mit den Raytracing-Fähigkeiten und weiteren "Features" - irreführend, da grundsätzlich nur wenige Spiele überhaupt davon profitieren und die RTX 2060 schon gleich deutlich noch weniger, zumal man dann schon sowieso auf nicht mehr als FullHD 60 hz ausweichen muss - und dafür (s.o.) braucht man nicht für eine Mogelpackung mehr als 300 € ausgeben.
> c) Der Preis ist ganz grundsätzlich zu hoch.


 ich hab nichts anderes behauptet, wenn ich das vorher getan haben sollte, dann vlt. wegen der damaligen Preise. Du hast ja schließlich jetzt einen Thread wiederbelebt, der schon über 7 Wochen alt ist. 

Allerdings würde ich auch gern mal einen Nachweis haben, dass die 6GB RAM wirklich ein Nachteil für Full-HD bis WQHD sind, d.h. dass sich der Abstand in bestimmten Games zur zB GTX 1070 Ti nachweislich und merkbar verändert.





> d) vorzuziehen sind die Vega 56, die GTX 1070 Ti und sowieso die normale GTX 1080 und die Vega 64 Air - und sie alle befinden sich (mit Ausnahme vielleicht der GTX 1080) im selben Preisrahmen.


 die 1080 gibt es AFAIK gar nicht mehr. Ansonsten hängt alles logischerweise immer vom Preis ab. 



> Andererseits gibt es ohnehin nur wenige gute Grafikkarten, da wird vielleicht alle zwei, drei Jahre mal eine entweder von NVIDIA oder AMD produziert.


 Was verstehst du unter "gut" ? Preis-Leistung?


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (14. März 2019)

Gibt ja nicht nur Steam - Statistiken, war auch nur ein Beispiel. 

Die 6 GB sind KEIN Nachteil in FullHD (aber leider sehr wohl schon 4 GB), aber der Preis der RTX 2060 legt nahe, sie sei für mehr geeignet. Und die 6 GB VRAM sind bereits heute in einigen Spielen für WQHD ein Problem. Darüber hinaus gibt es noch die "erweiterten" Full HD - Modi (1920x1400 etc.), die auch etwas mehr VRAM ziehen. 

Mittlerweile denke ich eher, die GTX 1660 Ti ist keine schlechte Karte - sie macht nichts vor, was sie nicht kann und die Preise beginnen ab 259 €. Die GTX 1070 beginnt erst ab 289, die Vega 56 nur wenn man Glück hat bei 289 (für die halbwegs besseren Modelle, ansonsten ist die wieder über 300 €).

Eine gute Karte KÖNNTE die GTX 1080 Ti werden, ihr nomineller Nachfolger ist zwar ca. 20-30 % schneller, bietet aber leider keinen VRAM Vorteil und ist zum Release wenigstens 50 % teurer gewesen (819 € GTX 1080 TI, 1259 € RTX 2080 Ti). Da die RTX 2080 Ti selbst heute noch bei mindestens 999 € liegt und damit in Preisregionen, welche die GTX 1080 Ti nie erreichte, ist die Schwäche des nachfolgers die Stärke der GTX 1080 Ti. Und die etwa gleichschnelle (nur dank Treibertricksereien leicht schnellere) RTX 2080 bietet bereits relevante 3 GB VRAM weniger und kostet gleichviel. Eine gute Karte war sicher die 8800 GTX mit ihren 768 MB aus dem Jahr 2006. Sie hielt fünf, sechs Jahre lang und ihre Nachfolger konnte nur schwer an sie anschließen. Da gab es gute Leistung, Langlebigkeit und letztendlich auch ein gutes P/L - Verhältnis.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. März 2019)

Und es gibt Spiele, die intern mit 4k oder gar 8k Grafik arbeiten und das dann auf Full HD runterrechnen, bei denen hat man mit 6GB auch schnell Probleme. 

Die GTX 1660 Ti liegt zwischen 280 und 350 Euro, je nach Modell und Ausstattung. So günstig ist sie also nicht. Problem ist eher, dass die eindeutig bessere GTX 1070 (TI) wohl langsam aus dem Handel verschwindet und der Preis momentan durch die Decke steigt, wenn sie überhaupt noch erhältlich ist, bei etwa Mindfactory ist es aktuell schwierig.
D.h. momentan gibt es von NVidia keine preisgünstige Karte mit 8GB. Die nächst interessante wäre eine GF 2070 und die liegt eben schon wieder bei 500 rum. 

Es ist halt ein Ärgernis, dass AMD in der Leistungsklasse noch immer nicht angekommen ist sondern mit ihrer Radeon 590 noch im Bereich der GF 1060 rumdümpelt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2019)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Gibt ja nicht nur Steam - Statistiken, war auch nur ein Beispiel.
> 
> Die 6 GB sind KEIN Nachteil in FullHD (aber leider sehr wohl schon 4 GB), aber der Preis der RTX 2060 legt nahe, sie sei für mehr geeignet. Und die 6 GB VRAM sind bereits heute in einigen Spielen für WQHD ein Problem. Darüber hinaus gibt es noch die "erweiterten" Full HD - Modi (1920x1400 etc.), die auch etwas mehr VRAM ziehen.


 Das sagen viele, aber hast du dafür BELEGE und auch Tests, die zeigen, ob es wirklich nennenswerte Unterschiede NUR wegen der RAM-Menge sind, wenn man eine 6GB-Karte mit einer normalerweise etwa gleichstarken 8GB-Karte vergleicht?  ^^ zB Mittelerde: Schatten Mordors verlangt offiziell mehr als 4GB für die HD-Texturen. Mit meiner R9 290, die 4Gb hat, gibt es bei den FPS aber keinen Unterschied zu den normalen Texturen.

Ich will ja nicht behaupten, dass es nicht stimmt, dass 6Gb ein relevanter Nachteil in manchen Spielen sind - aber wo sind denn die Beweise? Es wird ja nicht wahr, nur weil man es dauernd erzählt oder davon hört, dass es so sei. 

Die 6GB der RTX 2060 sind ja auch 30% schneller als die 8GB der GTX 1070 (Ti) - könnte sich das daher nicht ausgleichen? Denn falls der Speicher voll ist, ist er mit höherer Bandbreite natürlich schneller wieder ins Reine gebracht als mit langsamerer Bandbreite. Die ersten AMD-Karten mit HBM sind ja trotz geringer RAM-Menge bei hohen Auflösungen nicht eingebrochen.


Dass 8GB bei dem Preis angemessen wären ist zu 100% korrekt, und das eine zB RTX 2060 mit 8GB vielleicht schneller wäre, das kann ja trotzdem sein. Die Frage ist aber, ob sie wirklich an Leistungsabstand verliert im Vergleich zu einer GTX 1000er oder AMD 500er mit 8GB, also ob es ein Nachteil ist. Wenn sie zB in "normalen" Games 20% schneller ist, in Games, die viel RAM brauchen, nur noch 5% schneller, wäre es ein klarer Nachteil. Wenn sie aber von +20% auf "nur noch" +17% geht, ist das nicht schlimm, aber man muss es wissen, falls die 8GB-Karte für wenig Aufpreis oder sogar günstiger zu haben ist.


@Spiritogre: welche Games arbeiten denn intern mit 4K? ^^ das würde ja Nutzer von nicht ganz modernen Karten kategorisch außen vor lassen, wenn da schon 6GB ein klarer Nachteil wären... ^^   Oder redest Du von einem speziellen Grafikmodus in manchen Games? Und wegen AMD: die RX Vegas sind inzwischen bei Preis-Leistung durchaus eine Alternative. Da fehlt aber was Neues zwischen 250 und 500 Euro.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. März 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Spiritogre: welche Games arbeiten denn intern mit 4K? ^^ das würde ja Nutzer von nicht ganz modernen Karten kategorisch außen vor lassen, wenn da schon 6GB ein klarer Nachteil wären... ^^   Oder redest Du von einem speziellen Grafikmodus in manchen Games? Und wegen AMD: die RX Vegas sind inzwischen bei Preis-Leistung durchaus eine Alternative. Da fehlt aber was Neues zwischen 250 und 500 Euro.


Ehrlich gesagt, so ganz schlau bin ich da auch noch nicht draus geworden, müsste ich mich tatsächlich mal informieren. Ich kann halt bei vielen Spielen inzwischen 4k oder sogar 8k bei der Auflösung einstellen und die wird dann auf meinen Full HD Monitor runterskaliert. Bei anderen Spielen gibt es halt optional aktivierbare 4k Texturen und mir ist klar, dass die im Spiel dann runtergerechnet werden aber sie sehen teils trotzdem merklich besser aus, weil sie einfach mehr Details haben. 

Ich nehme an, dass mit den höheren Auflösungen, die trotz nur FHD Monitor einstellbar sind, liegt an NVidias Treibern, ganz am Anfang hatte ich das glaube ich nicht. 

Allerdings sind Spiele sowieso manchmal komisch, ich hatte schon Games die beim ersten Start dann auf dem dritten Monitor (sprich Fernseher) starteten oder die prompt über zwei Bildschirme gingen. 

Bei einem älteren Spiel, das aber z.B. erst vor ein paar Wochen ein 4k Update für die XBox One (X) bekommen hat, Final Fantasy XIII, gibt es ( jetzt? ) eine Option, die nennt sich "Schatten", damit sind allerdings sichtlich nicht die Schatten im Spiel gemeint, auch hier kann man jetzt bis 8k einstellen. Allerdings konnte ich mit bloßen Auge keinen Unterschied zu niedrigeren Werten feststellen, habe also echt keine Ahnung was das bewirkt. Das Spiel lief bei mir sowohl auf dem alten als auch dem neuen Rechner immer wunderbar, während viele Leute ja scheinbar Probleme haben, weil es nur einen CPU Kern nutzt und sehr CPU-lastig sein soll. 

Was sonst noch, ich Spiele Witcher 3 mit einigen Grafik-Patches, viele sagen, die Performance durch diese Patches geht bei ihnen richtig stark in den Keller. Nun habe ich VSync aktiviert aber das Spiel bleibt dennoch immer konstant auf 60. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt zu faul VSync auszuschalten und die Patches zu deinstallieren um zu sehen, wie schnell Witcher 3 in Rohform bei mir wäre, dann Patches neu installieren und schauen inwiefern das tatsächlich runter ginge. Bringt mir ja eigentlich nichts außer das Wissen, was zwar interessant wäre aber da bin ich dann doch zu faul zu.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (14. März 2019)

zum Thema 6 GB vs. 8 GB in WQHD gibt es bereits etliche Berichte - und einige Spiele, bei denen mit 6 GB VRAM es bereits Frametimeprobleme gibt. Diese sind CoD WW II, FF XV insb. mit HD - Texturen und sogar Deus Ex: MD - nur eine kleine Auswahl an Spielen, bei denen das Probleme macht (Wolfenstein 2 soll auch dabei sein) - und es werden mehr...

Computerbase: https://www.computerbase.de/2019-01/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2060-test/5

Meine Prioritäten wären derzeit folgendermaßen: Vega 64 Air>GTX 1070 Ti >Vega 56 > RTX 2060 > GTX 1070 (max. 320 €) > GTX 1660 Ti > RX 590 > GTX 1660


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2019)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> zum Thema 6 GB vs. 8 GB in WQHD gibt es bereits etliche Berichte - und einige Spiele, bei denen mit 6 GB VRAM es bereits Frametimeprobleme gibt. Diese sind CoD WW II, FF XV insb. mit HD - Texturen und sogar Deus Ex: MD - nur eine kleine Auswahl an Spielen, bei denen das Probleme macht (Wolfenstein 2 soll auch dabei sein) - und es werden mehr...
> 
> Computerbase: https://www.computerbase.de/2019-01/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2060-test/5


 Das ist eben ein IMHO ungeeigneter Vergleich, denn man weiß da nicht, wie sehr die pure RAM-Menge schuld ist. Die RTX 2070 ist so oder so ein gute Stück schneller, allein deren RAM ist 33% schneller als das der RTX 2060, ist mit 256 und nicht mit nur 192 Bit angebunden. Woher weiß man dann also so sicher, dass die Frametime-Unterschiede an der MENGE liegen und nicht am RAM-Speed in Verbindung mit der schnelleren GPU?


Hilfreicher wäre zB eine RTX 2060 oder GTX 1660 Ti vs 1070 (ti). Also in etwa gleichstarke Karten, aber anderes RAM. Optimal wäre: gleiches RAM, aber andere Menge.

Bei CoD verwundert das ganze sowieso sehr - kann es auch am Game liegen?

Auch wenn 6GB definitiv bei DEN Grafikeinstellungen, die die Karte an sich locker packen müsste, ein Nachteil sein sollten: wenn eine ansonsten gleichgute Karte mit 8GB zB gleich 30-40€ mehr kostet, könnten sich grad in dem Preisbereich bis ca 300€ einige überlegen, ob sie nicht einfach bei den Texturen kleineren Abstriche in Kauf nehmen und 6GB für sie dann ok sind.



> Meine Prioritäten wären derzeit folgendermaßen: Vega 64 Air>GTX 1070 Ti >Vega 56 > RTX 2060 > GTX 1070 (max. 320 €) > GTX 1660 Ti > RX 590 > GTX 1660


 Seh ich auch so, wobei bei AMD der Strombedarf ggf. ein Faktor ist, wegen dem man dann doch Nvidia nimmt. und so oder so hängt es von den Preisen ab. Grad gibt es eine Vega 56 für 260€ - für 360€ wiederum sieht es anders aus.


----------



## suggysug (14. März 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Spiritogre: welche Games arbeiten denn intern mit 4K? ^^ [...]





Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...]


Wenn's um 4k Texturen geht so fallen mir nur Fallout 4 und Final Fantasy 15 ein.
Allerdings sind die optional ladbar. Die Spiele sind ohne des Upgrade in FullHD-Texturen.

Und nebenbei wenn man FPS und Leistungswerte glauben mag sind
GTX 1070 ti und RTX 2060 auf einen Level.
Sowie GTX 1070 mit GTX 1660ti. (Mit knappen Leistungsplus der neueren Karten in Vergleich zu der Älteren.)

Zudem was 4k angeht... dafür holt man sich immer noch eine RTX 2080 oder besser. Somit sich die 8 GB Speicher in den Hintergrund rücken.

Quellen: 
https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-RTX-2060-6GB-vs-Nvidia-GTX-1070-Ti/4034vs3943
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafi...Rangliste-GPU-Grafikchip-Benchmark-1174201/2/
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-rtx-2060.c3310


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (14. März 2019)

Spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle, inwieweit die Anbindung da noch mitspielt. Warum ? Weil geringeres VRAM - Volumen aus welchen Gründen auch immer, auch weniger schnell angebunden ist. Daher bedingt das eine das andere. Und selbst wenn das in den Vergleichen RTX 2060 - GTX 1070 Ti oder GTX 1660 Ti - GTX 1070 anders sein sollte - am Ende zählt die Fähigkeit der Karte in der Auflösung. Den Vergleich hätte es also nicht gebraucht, auch bei alleinigem Testen der RX 2060 fallen die Probleme auf. Und da hat die RTX 2060 eben (auch ohne der Vergleich) schon einige Probleme - frühere Vergleiche (etwa für Deus Ex: MD) haben dasselbe schon im Vergleich GTX 1060 - RX 580 festgestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2019)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle, inwieweit die Anbindung da noch mitspielt. Warum ? Weil geringeres VRAM - Volumen aus welchen Gründen auch immer, auch weniger schnell angebunden ist. Daher bedingt das eine das andere.


 Jein. Bei der gleichen RAM-Art vlt., aber zB die GTX 1070 Ti mit 8GB GDDR5 hat weniger Bandbreite als die RTX 2060 mit 6GB GDDR6. DA wäre ein Vergleich dann IMHO sinnvoller als mit einer RTX 2060 vs 2070, vor allem weil das RAM der RTX schneller ist - wenn es dann trotzdem bei einigen Games klare Nachteile gibt, die mutmaßlich am RAM liegen und nicht zB am Spiel selbst, fehlender Optimierung usw., wäre es bewiesen..




> Und selbst wenn das in den Vergleichen RTX 2060 - GTX 1070 Ti oder GTX 1660 Ti - GTX 1070 anders sein sollte - am Ende zählt die Fähigkeit der Karte in der Auflösung. Den Vergleich hätte es also nicht gebraucht, auch bei alleinigem Testen der RX 2060 fallen die Probleme auf. Und da hat die RTX 2060 eben (auch ohne der Vergleich) schon einige Probleme - frühere Vergleiche (etwa für Deus Ex: MD) haben dasselbe schon im Vergleich GTX 1060 - RX 580 festgestellt.


 Ist das so? Auch mit aktuelleren Treibern?


----------



## Spiritogre (14. März 2019)

Wobei die FPS Unterschiede bei diesen Karten minimal sind, allerdings ist die 1070 TI im Vergleich zur 1660 halt dann doch immer noch im Schnitt 5-6 FPS flotter und das kann dann notfalls bei um die 60FPS und aktiviertem VSync schon was ausmachen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Wenn's um 4k Texturen geht so fallen mir nur Fallout 4 und Final Fantasy 15 ein.
> Allerdings sind die optional ladbar. Die Spiele sind ohne des Upgrade in FullHD-Texturen.


 ja gut, bei den Games sind die Engines AFAIK ja auch nicht so anfordernd, da kann es also trotz einem Leistungs"verlust" trotzdem noch so viele FPS und gute Frametimes geben, dass man mit einer zB GTX 1660 Ti keinen Unterschied zu einer GTX 1070 merkt.



Und dass man für 4K eher eine 2070 oder 2080 nimmt, ist logisch - nicht nur wegen des RAMs, sondern überhaupt, sofern das Game nicht in Full-HD mit 150 FPS läuft und bei 4k immer noch genug FPS über bleiben   Aber es ging ja um die Frage, ob und welche Games intern schon in 4K berechnen und man es nicht abstellen kann. Wenn man es WAHLWEISE selber aktiviert, muss man natürlich damit rechnen, dass eine Karte für Full-HD und WQHD das nicht mehr packt, egal wie viel RAM die hat


----------

